# Hanging With Friends



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm hooked on Hanging With Friends. Anyone else?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just bought it yesterday. Are you Trilby? I am MaineWriter if you want to start a game with me.

L


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

What is it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a kind of Hangman like game, with out the Hangman--your character hangs from balloons and in danger of crashing if you miss too many letters.

http://bit.ly/iUsb6T

is a link to a free version and there is a paid version to $1.99.

Unfortunately, it is an iPhone app, it has to be played at iPhone size or doubled. Looks cute, though.

Betsy


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I like playing also.  I much prefer words with friends but it's a good game.  I'm Akagriff on both games.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

DRA60.

deb


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just bought it. Have no idea how to play yet, but started a game with Leslie.

I am Jane917.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I haven't figured out the scoring or anything but it tells me I've won a few games.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

And you get coins, but the "coin store" isn't ready yet.  I haven't figured that out either.
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think I figured it out, a little bit. You have five balloons. Each time you don't guess a word, you lose a balloon. First person to lose all his/her balloons loses the game.

When you make the words, you get points. Each time you hit 200 points you get 20 coins. The coins seem to accumulate--from game to game? Not sure about that.

The scoring and who wins/loses seem to be separate.

I can't figure out what affects how many strikes you have for a given word. 

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

At first I thought the strikes coincided with the number of letters in a word. But that is not true every time.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm enjoying the game too. My. Name is amyberta.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

The  coins are for lifelines.  Click on one of the icons:  handcuffs, bandaid or fire hydrant.  And it will give you various clues to solve the word.  You can use them a few times for free and then it will cost you 20 coins.  Yoga Girl2


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ohhh, I wondered about the handcuffs, etc., but I was afraid to click on them.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can click on one of the icons and they will tell you what they do without using it.  Then you can decide if you want to use it or not.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I just want to let you know that my youngest son was playing my games last night.  He had a lot of fun.


----------



## buyonamazon (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm intrigued...


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Anybody else having a problem with chat?


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

I am playing too, I play on my Ipad with the Iphone version but am patiently waiting for an HD Ipad version. The Iphone version works, but it is not as clear. Thanks for all the tips, I didn't know what  the balloons and the other icons meant. I will have to tell my daughters, they are playing too.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I just bought it yesterday. Are you Trilby? I am MaineWriter if you want to start a game with me.
> 
> L


I think my name there is Christina1960


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

amyberta said:


> Anybody else having a problem with chat?


Chat on hanging with friends and words with friends has been fixed.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Is anybody having a problem with hanging with friend? It keeps saying loading hang tight 
and then goes off.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine was being stubborn earlier.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

It still isn't working. I don't know if I should e-mail the people who made the game or wait to
See what happens. If I delete the app, will I lose al. The games I'm playing.?


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

It's working now. I upgraded it last night, but I guess it didn't work,so I did it again.
Hopefully it will be okay now.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

love HWF.  Also playing WWF but preferring the shinier HWF. Username is 'robertk328'


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Is hanging working.. I have games I'm waiting to play, or ois everybody just busy.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine is not notifying when it updates.  And I've been very busy moving.  Sorry I'm not playing as often.
deb


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

I play both and my user name is TriciaJ82 
Tricia


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Does anybody know if you can get extra lifelines without
having to pay? I have 35 coins.
Thanks


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just signed up and started a few games! I'm HollySuthard.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just started playing this. 

My username is dmaul1114, feel free to send game invites.


----------

